# Is Esoterica ever going to have normal stock?



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Is Esoterica ever going to have normal stock on Penzance and Stonehaven again? I have less than an ounce of both of these in mason jars for special occation smokes. It would sure be nice to be able to order them at normal prices and not get home from work and see that they were in stock for 2 hours earlier that day and I missed them. Think how nice it would be to say, "Hmm I'm getting low on Stoney and Penzance. Better place an order." Maybe this is a pipe dream, I dont know??


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Not in the near future. The hoarders are keeping supply short, and the short supply keeps the hoarders buying. There's probably almost enough for everyone if people stop stockpiling, but for that to happen, we'd need to see a high-profile discontinuation along the lines of something like Dunhill, since even the Gawith shortage hasn't distracted them. Just my opinion, though.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Aquinas said:


> Is Esoterica ever going to have normal stock on Penzance and Stonehaven again? I have less than an ounce of both of these in mason jars for special occation smokes. It would sure be nice to be able to order them at normal prices and not get home from work and see that they were in stock for 2 hours earlier that day and I missed them. Think how nice it would be to say, "Hmm I'm getting low on Stoney and Penzance. Better place an order." Maybe this is a pipe dream, I dont know??


The best advice I can give is to strike up a GREAT relationship with a tobacconist that you give your business to, and make sure they're repeatedly told that you'd enjoy a phone call when they next have in stock what you're looking for. Otherwise you'll have to rely on randomly stumbling across it at normal prices, which does happen.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

That's another problem in itself. If its not a syrupy aromatic my local tobacconist doesn't have it. Thanks for the advice though. I can't complain, I am fortunate that I have access to other blends that I enjoy but it would sure be nice to throw a little bit more Stoney and Penzance into the mix on a regular basis!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Aquinas said:


> That's another problem in itself. If its not a syrupy aromatic my local tobacconist doesn't have it. Thanks for the advice though. I can't complain, I am fortunate that I have access to other blends that I enjoy but it would sure be nice to throw a little bit more Stoney and Penzance into the mix on a regular basis!


I can buy Dunhill, Peterson, Balkan Sasieni and Erinmore locally... Everything else I buy online!


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

I can get OTC blends at a near by Indian reservation that has good prices on them. Or a bunch of different Lane tobaccos at the local tobacconist. They do have a decent cigar collection there, and it is an awesome building in their defense. I just wish they had a better pipe section.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Aquinas said:


> That's another problem in itself. If its not a syrupy aromatic my local tobacconist doesn't have it. Thanks for the advice though. I can't complain, I am fortunate that I have access to other blends that I enjoy but it would sure be nice to throw a little bit more Stoney and Penzance into the mix on a regular basis!


I'd send you some, but I think I have only one or two flakes of Stonehaven and I'm completely out of Penzance. Maybe there's someone with a stockpile that would be willing to work out a trade with you. Maybe not, but it wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

I appreciate that. I don't even like to ask for trades on these two because it seems like the equivalent of, "I will trade you my salad for your pizza"


----------



## auspipe (Mar 7, 2012)

I hear so much about Penzance but unfortunately here in Australia the pipe smoking situation is dire. The only tobaccos we have available are Borkum Riff, Captain Black and Erinmore flake. There is only one decent tobacconist here who has a few house blends and carries Petersons, but they cost $50 for a 50gram tin! It is a bit risky ordering online, if customs pick up they charge $450 k/g tax. Thankfully my first order of 2 tins came through fine. I might have to try and sneak a tin through when it becomes available online.


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

Similar situation but ot as bad. The worst part is that ordering online and having the shipment caught in customs is actually still cheaper than buying from within the country



auspipe said:


> I hear so much about Penzance but unfortunately here in Australia the pipe smoking situation is dire. The only tobaccos we have available are Borkum Riff, Captain Black and Erinmore flake. There is only one decent tobacconist here who has a few house blends and carries Petersons, but they cost $50 for a 50gram tin! It is a bit risky ordering online, if customs pick up they charge $450 k/g tax. Thankfully my first order of 2 tins came through fine. I might have to try and sneak a tin through when it becomes available online.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Aquinas said:


> Is Esoterica ever going to have normal stock on Penzance and Stonehaven again? I have less than an ounce of both of these in mason jars for special occation smokes. It would sure be nice to be able to order them at normal prices and not get home from work and see that they were in stock for 2 hours earlier that day and I missed them. Think how nice it would be to say, "Hmm I'm getting low on Stoney and Penzance. Better place an order." Maybe this is a pipe dream, I dont know??


When the hype dies down i remember it used to be Escoudo now that's all over the place.


----------



## Siv (Jul 26, 2010)

I think it's pipe forums that are causing the problem (if you can call it that). I would bet that the consumption of boutique tobacco has increased significantly driven by the buzz on the forums. The resultant is that online retailers are the first to go out of stock (online buzz leads to online shopping). 

Also, I would say that people on pipe forums are there because they see pipe smoking more as a hobby than a habit hence they are willing to commit more money to their hobby. This combined with the fact that tobacco is never going to get cheaper and a well sealed tin will keep for a long time, it pushes people to buy loads of baccy!

The problem for the baccy maker is that forum buzz isn't going to remain a driver of sales if the product becomes freely available. I remember when Dunhill EMP and Nightcap were spoken of like they were some kind of mythical beast. Now you hardly ever hear anything about them. Same with Escudo, as mentioned by Tony.

Now, for some data. The top 5 baccys cellared on tobaccocellar.com are:
Samuel Gawith-Full Virginia Flake with 692 containers
A & C Petersen-Escudo Navy Deluxe with 510 containers
Esoterica Tobacciana-Penzance with 360 containers
Esoterica Tobacciana-Stonehaven with 268 containers
Dunhill-Royal Yacht with 251 containers 

The Escudo supply has finally caught up with demand but the Esoterica hasn't. You can also see the other SG blends are slowly creeping up the list. If Esoterica are smart, they will never let supply meet demand - sad for us but good for them.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah, that all makes sense. Thanks for the info!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Tom, I got you covered. Is your address still the same? A couple of oz heading your way.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

We can only hope there's never a run on M79.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks John, you didn't have to do that but I do rely appreciate it. My address has changed. It's on my profile page. If you already sent it though that's fine. I am still having mail forwarded. Once again, Thank you sir.


----------



## Trout Langston (Dec 1, 2011)

_"I think it's pipe forums that are causing the problem (if you can call it that). I would bet that the consumption of boutique tobacco has increased significantly driven by the buzz on the forums. The resultant is that online retailers are the first to go out of stock (online buzz leads to online shopping)."_

Not to discredit the power of the forums, but I suspect the shortages have more to do with:
- Financial difficulties at the company (unable to afford certain quantities of leaf, packaging materials, etc.)
- Supply chain issues (can't get a hold of correct leaf, top flavor, packaging, etc.)
- Quality control issues (if you discover, for instance, that your new supplier's tins tend to react differently with the tobacco, it will take you months to isolate and correct the problem)


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Trout Langston said:


> _"I think it's pipe forums that are causing the problem (if you can call it that). I would bet that the consumption of boutique tobacco has increased significantly driven by the buzz on the forums. The resultant is that online retailers are the first to go out of stock (online buzz leads to online shopping)."_
> 
> Not to discredit the power of the forums, but I suspect the shortages have more to do with:
> - Financial difficulties at the company (unable to afford certain quantities of leaf, packaging materials, etc.)
> ...


Of course those things are in place, but you don't have to be online long before you see the rash of "So-and-so has Stonehaven in stock!" threads across numerous boards, followed about 15 minutes later with the "guess I waited too long - they're out of stock" replies. It does create a frenzy that quickly puts an end to what little supply the retailers have acquired.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

freestoke said:


> We can only hope there's never a run on M79.


I have 7 lbs of it cellared, so I'll be safe.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

I put my last bowl of Stonehaven up in smoke last night and it was worth it! It was amazing what 6 months did to it.


----------

